# Let's see some antlers



## redprospector

Let's see what you've got. Game camera, hand held, whatever. I've got a private land cow elk hunt coming up in a couple of weeks, I'm sure I'll get some more. But here's a start.

















Andy


----------



## redprospector

One more.






Andy


----------



## ShoerFast

Last years public-land bull.
300 class bull, or just shy.


----------



## redprospector

Nice bull Shoer!
Land owner of the place I'm getting to hunt cow on got a 5x5 on the last day of archery season. It scored right at 300 (a little better, but I can't remember the exact number).
I've got some more pictures, I'll have to dig them off an old computer.
I know there has to be others with pic's of antlers.

Andy


----------



## redprospector

Hmm. I can't believe that no one else has any pictures of antlers.
Oh well, here's a few more. I took these in 2010 during archery elk season. I was in a Double Bull blind.
















Andy


----------



## redprospector

Few more for your viewing pleasure.
















Andy


----------



## redprospector

Here are a few from the card I pulled today. This camera is watching the gate where I'm working.


























Andy


----------



## ft. churchill

Thanks for the photos. I'll get busy and shoot some of my first whitetail buck that I shot this year.


----------



## terryknight

last year's buck, now he's hanging on the wall. made some good venison too


----------



## redprospector

Nice buck Terry!

Andy


----------



## samdweezel05




----------



## ShoerFast

samdweezel05 said:


>



I never seen a jackalope offering a broadside shot like that!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

*Nocturnal*

I am also a fan of a nice rack..


----------



## MuleyJ

No game cam pics, but here are a couple OTG this year. First is a high country deer hunt with my cousin and second is my Wyoming antelope.


----------



## Truck4

Nice pics Andy, how come I never see any of them when Im up there:msp_confused:


----------



## esshup

Don't believe the date - the trail cam's LCD screen took a dump and I couldn't change them. From January 2011. I only got these 3 pics of him. Saw him once in "person", 210 yds away during muzzleloader season and I didn't want to give him the "Texas heart shot". When he turned, he walked behind a tree and I never saw him again.


----------



## redprospector

Truck4 said:


> Nice pics Andy, how come I never see any of them when Im up there:msp_confused:



Hey there Roy,
I figure it's one of two things. Either you're not getting there early enough, or you're not staying late enough. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector

esshup said:


> Don't believe the date - the trail cam's LCD screen took a dump and I couldn't change them. From January 2011. I only got these 3 pics of him. Saw him once in "person", 210 yds away during muzzleloader season and I didn't want to give him the "Texas heart shot". When he turned, he walked behind a tree and I never saw him again.



That one's got some serious mass!

Andy


----------



## DB43725

Got a pic of this one a couple of weeks ago behind the house.


----------



## DB43725

Got this pic about 6 weeks ago. My son set the cam out and didnt set the time or date.


----------



## H 2 H

We have a brother and sister act that have been living around the house since they were born last year







The young buck had a nice little set of horns until I saw him yesterday looks like he got tangled up with something 






Haven't seen the doe this year but the buck shows up about every week and just picks up the apples the fall off the trees in the back yard


----------



## mdavlee

Here's a few elk from northern california. I sure wished it was legal to hunt them there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## LT100

He's mine. My first and second deer ever with a bow. The nine pointer came thru first and five minutes later the four pointer walked by from the other direction! Two shots, two kills. The big guy weighed 190 lbs field dressed and was aged at 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## dimanager

Some sheds I found last spring. I found them 10 feet apart, what luck.
View attachment 263231

View attachment 263232

View attachment 263233


----------



## redprospector

LT100 said:


> He's mine. My first and second deer ever with a bow. The nine pointer came thru first and five minutes later the four pointer walked by from the other direction! Two shots, two kills. The big guy weighed 190 lbs field dressed and was aged at 5 1/2 years old.



Nice!

Andy


----------



## redprospector

dimanager said:


> Some sheds I found last spring. I found them 10 feet apart, what luck.
> View attachment 263231
> 
> View attachment 263232
> 
> View attachment 263233



Pretty cool. I never find shed's in pairs.

Andy


----------



## Stem450Husky

here's my 8 point from back in *2001*, 17" inside spread. I've seen and shot a few bucks around here since then, but none as big as him. I mainly shoot doe's now to thin out the population.


----------



## ft. churchill

Here's bucks that are hanging in the garage at my Dad's house. The big typical is from 1963, and measures out at 184. The trash horn buck was shot in 1975 and scores out at 215. the other big typical mount buck was shot by my great grandfather in 1963 also (that was a year of legends in my family). It scores at 185. The skull mount was found dead in the mid to late seventies. It scores at 205.


----------



## ft. churchill

Here what I got this year in Eastern Wyoming. They had both mulies and whitetails, but I had my heart set on a decent whitetail buck. I made the dream come true. This is my first whitetail. He's a 19 1/4 outside spread.


----------



## H 2 H

No horns but I did shot two deer on the side of the house about and hour ago 






I need a road trip bad to shot something with horns


----------



## stihl sawing

Here's mine.


----------



## Hammertime1

*Antlers*

View attachment 264068


My big fingers n iPhone can't manage the drag n drop feature sorry. All three were taken opening morning within few minutes of each other. The two bucks with horns were actually facing off and heading towards each other with a lot of Attitude.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hammertime1 said:


> View attachment 264068
> 
> 
> My big fingers n iPhone can't manage the drag n drop feature sorry. All three were taken opening morning within few minutes of each other. The two bucks with horns were actually facing off and heading towards each other with a lot of Attitude.


Here ya go.


----------



## Hammertime1

Thanks for posting it !!!!!! It felt good, after last few years dealing with a spinal injury/surgires not being able to hunt, loosing hunting spots while I was recovering. Several stands were stolen and just family BS when it comes to sharing hunting land. Nice to be now in a lease where the other guys wanting to make sure I have as good of time as they have had for last 30 years they had the lease. Plus no boozing it up which is something that always scared me.


----------



## esshup

Here's my buddy's 15 yr. old daughters first buck. 15 yds away. 154 and change net, 158 gross.

She's got him beat by about 20" of bone. She can outshoot him on the skeet field too!


----------



## Jwalker1911

esshup said:


> Here's my buddy's 15 yr. old daughters first buck. 15 yds away. 154 and change net, 158 gross.
> 
> She's got him beat by about 20" of bone. She can outshoot him on the skeet field too!



My daughters first buck,arrow hit a little far back so we gave him just a little extra time.
This is how bad coyotes are around here.
View attachment 264959


----------



## ft. churchill

My gosh the song dogs are bad in your area. Around here the're to suspicious to go near a carcass until the second night. Congratulate both of the young women on a good hunt!


----------



## Jwalker1911

ft. churchill said:


> My gosh the song dogs are bad in your area. Around here the're to suspicious to go near a carcass until the second night. Congratulate both of the young women on a good hunt!



Yeah there's a ton of them around. But on the plus side it makes a fun late winter hunt,I'm not real good at calling them but can usually get one or two to come in.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## terryknight

nice looking deer rob


----------



## H 2 H

I went up on the Skagit River the other day to shot Elk but they were hiding from me :msp_scared:


----------



## redprospector

H 2 H said:


> I went up on the Skagit River the other day to shot Elk but they were hiding from me :msp_scared:



I hate it when that happens. 

Andy


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's some antlers for you,







SR


----------



## Jwalker1911

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's some antlers for you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



Thats a hunt thats definately on my bucket list Rob. Very,very nice .:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Buckshot00

esshup said:


> Here's my buddy's 15 yr. old daughters first buck. 15 yds away. 154 and change net, 158 gross.
> 
> She's got him beat by about 20" of bone. She can outshoot him on the skeet field too!



Wow. Midwestern bucks get huge! Congrats.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Buckshot00 said:


> Wow. Midwestern bucks get huge! Congrats.



That's a very nice deer,but not an uncommon size for a mature buck. They get way bigger in the midwest.


----------



## Tree Feller

View attachment 266952
View attachment 266953



Here are two I killed this past Sept.


----------



## jh35

This was an expensive muzzleloader hunt. Before sunup even. Projectile was 2011 Chevy pickup this past Friday morning. Estimate is $3600. Not the way I wanted to do it.

Jeff


----------



## terryknight

jh35 said:


> This was an expensive muzzleloader hunt. Before sunup even. Projectile was 2011 Chevy pickup this past Friday morning. Estimate is $3600. Not the way I wanted to do it.
> 
> Jeff



that's is an expensive hunt. i've gotten 2 that way. however there are no limits, shooting hours or seasons when using a vehicle as a weapon


----------



## Sawyer Rob

More antlers for ya, lol






SR


----------



## NYsportsman

My first Colorado elk taken in 2006 near Delores. Man, it was cold!!

View attachment 268275


----------



## TonyRumore

I shot this four pointer near Encampment Wyoming back in 2009.

Tony


----------



## redprospector

Lookin' back, there's some nice antlers on this thread.

Andy


----------



## mtrees

View attachment 268406
Alabama last week. I am probably done with trying to get a bigger deer.


----------



## stihl sawing

mtrees said:


> View attachment 268406
> Alabama last week. I am probably done with trying to get a bigger deer.


OMG, That's a dandy.


----------



## mtrees

stihl sawing said:


> OMG, That's a dandy.



Thank you


----------



## terryknight

redprospector said:


> Lookin' back, there's some nice antlers on this thread.
> 
> Andy



there's a butthole with antlers 



mtrees said:


> View attachment 268406
> Alabama last week. I am probably done with trying to get a bigger deer.



very nice


----------



## Jwalker1911

terryknight said:


> there's a butthole with antlers





My wife says the same thing everytime I bring a deer home.


----------



## redprospector

terryknight said:


> there's a butthole with antlers



Hahaha. I had one that was better than that, but it got erased somehow. 

Andy


----------



## Keno.4

Here's a pretty decent little 7x7 i took in southern colorado this fall. Not the biggest guy around, but i dig the atypical 6's and 7's.


----------



## Ted_D

Idaho


----------



## Ted_D




----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## farmboss45

Got this one opening morning here in Michigan, in my back yard, hung at over 200 pounds, 7 point w/2 inch sticker at the base


----------



## mtrees

farmboss45 said:


> Got this one opening morning here in Michigan, in my back yard, hung at over 200 pounds, 7 point w/2 inch sticker at the base



Very nice!!


----------



## mtrees

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR



That moose is huge!!!


----------



## esshup

Went to Colorado to hunt Cow Elk. Didn't see a one, but we did see some nice Mulies. I couldn't get a pic of the biggest one, dang it!


----------



## terryknight

chsed this boy all year. but he beat me so far. only saw him once at 615 am i was on my way to the woods and he was leaving


----------



## Arbonaut

December 2012 Non-Typical​


----------



## mtrees

Stroker Ace said:


> December 2012 Non-Typical​



Damn nice deer!!


----------



## Arbonaut

Sorry, I think that showed some goo. No blood, now. Thanks, Mtrees. Shelby County Buck. You should see the ones in Pike.


----------

